

Ask HN: Advice\feedback\polls as currency? - sharemywin

I would like to build a site where the more you give advice or feedback or even help with your website&#x2F;project you get points to get more responses&#x2F;help.<p>There are plenty of sites you can get a little feedback or advice but with this the more involved you get the more you get in return.<p>I&#x27;m sure there are sites that do similar. what would you view as their short comings?
======
na85
What incentives will there be for newbies to join?

Suppose I am a high school student interested in learning to code. I am not a
networking expert/hardware guru/etc. so I have nothing to contribute to
advanced topics, and therefore cannot get anything in return.

Some of us learned by hacking away, breaking things, and then sheepishly
asking the pros for help over and over when we couldn't fix our mistakes. This
would not have been possible under your proposed system.

~~~
sharemywin
There would be questions like what do you think of my website? where do you go
to learn about new technology? even your comments would have earned points.
The mroe points from commenting interacting the higher your question gets
ranked. Possibly in the future it could even have fiverr like tasks people
could trade. The site name I got is bizadviceclub.com it's not ready yet.

